# Wii machine for old people



## KimbH (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to buy a Wii machine but more for the exercise such as the bowling game. But ever place I look for one all I can find is this 500.00 bundle. What keyword do I use to search for a wii machine at a better price with just the basic stuff? I don't want a to of stuff I will never use. 

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well...too look for it, its called the nintendo wii...

if ur in the UK i suggest argos £180 with wii sports (the bowling, golf and tennis one)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5683257/Trail/searchtext>NINTENDO+WII+CONSOLE.htm

if your in the USA try www.newegg.com...or argos, do they have argos in the USA??


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Amazon has some New from $390.00
http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-WII-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1194548653&sr=8-1

Wow! Looking into this, I thought the Wii was gonna be in the $250 range.. Hmm, looks like I will still be waiting for a next gen console.


----------



## brittongal39 (May 2, 2008)

ok well this is how i got my wii. ok go to a gamestore near you [GameStop, EBgames, etc] ask if they have any wiis in stock, if not place a reservation for one. The ones from the store are the basics, 1 game with bowling,golf, tennis, and baseball and the wii, wii mote and a nunchuck. i got mine for $250 us dollars but they can be purchased for 250-300. but if you need one even cheaper, ask for a used one. it would probaly knock off 25-50 dollars depending on everything, but if you do that, ask to see the condition of the wii. hope i could help!


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

haha there are so many different currencies been thrown around here! But no matter the currency the best thing to do is LOOK AROUND and possibly even wait. Stores vary in price A LOT!... EB will certainly have them and will make them look like they are a good price, but check around before you buy, JB may have it hidden in a corner for a lot less, and watch out for the postage prices on the net! they may be dirt cheap but the postage could cost you a lot depending where your from.


----------

